# Which embryo to transfer??



## LilyBeau (Oct 29, 2019)

After several years of failed IVF cycles, and two DE attempts, we finally have two embryos which have been PGS/PGA tested and came back as normal. One was a little slow to develop into a blast and was touch and go until day 6. It's rating is simply described as average/lower quality. The other embryo is of good quality. The doctor said that usually they'll transfer the stronger embryo first but I have it in my head that we should transfer the lesser quality embryo first thereby giving it the benefit of my body being stronger, healthier and younger now. I am 40. 
This is the first time we've ever had anything to transfer. I guess my question is, how much of an impact or difference does my body make on the embryo's development? Does my logic of transferring the lesser grade embryo first to give it the best chance seem sound or does it make no difference whether I transfer now or in a few years? Thanks all!


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

My personal feeling is that you should follow the doctor's advice and transfer the stronger one.  You want a baby and therefore the stronger embryo would appear to give you the best chance now which is when you want to have your child not in a few years etc where anything could happen.

Also, if there is a stronger miscarriage chance with the lower quality embryo, that would be such a waste of emotional time, money and effort and doesn't make any sense!

Generally speaking, with donor eggs your body's age is important but not as critical as the age of the egg.  More important is that your uterus is normal, your thyroid and other issues are under control etc.  Those are important.

I would definitely go for it with the stronger embryo and wish you lots of luck! 

(btw I was 46 when I gave birth with donor embryos!).

A xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with Anenome.  Is there a reason why both can’t be transferred?  I didn’t have donor eggs, but I did have two embryos put back on each cycle and one was a top grade and the other, a lower grade both times.  I ended up with a singleton birth on each cycle.  Obviously, I have no idea what embryos took.  But I did miscarry on a FET and the grades were a 2 and 3.  

You really want the best chance.  Good luck.

X


----------



## LilyBeau (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi Anenome, Hi Stacey, 

Thank you both for your replies and feedback. The reason the doctor has advised against transferring both is because they have both been PGS genetically tested and they came back normal. If we hadn't tested them then he would have advised transferring both but general medical guidance is to avoid twin pregnancies wherever possible and because both embryos are normal, this would increase the chances significantly. 

We intend to use both embryos and I'll have to return when I'm 42/43 for the second transfer, assuming (praying) the first one goes well. From all my research I do know that my body is never going to be better than now. The doctor said they recommend transferring the stronger embryo simply because the baseline assumption is that people only want to have one child and the stronger embryo increases the odds of a pregnancy succeeding, particularly in older mothers. But seeing as we want to use both, at different times, my inclination is to give the weaker embryo the best chances possible as its stronger sibling will manage far better in my (by then) older body. 

It's a tough one to decide. I want them both, now! I want what's best for them too. 
Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi

I understand your thinking and I can see that this decision is very tough for you as it is for many people.  What I would say is what would happen if you used the weaker embryo this time and it fails but your second embryo doesn't survive the thaw for example?

I can honestly say that in all the years I have been involved in fertility issues I have never heard of anyone choosing to transfer a weaker embryo over a stronger one! That is why I would strongly recommend using the stronger one!

However, keep discussing it with your doctor and I wish you lots of luck whatever you decide!

Best wishes,

A xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

All my embryos were genetically tested (blastocysts) and I always had 2 transferred. I had 5 transfers with the embryos that were either expanded, hatching or hatched and out of 5 transfers, only 2 were successful-each one producing only 1 baby. Those embryos were frozen, so I had FET. I produced them when I was between 31-37 years old. I would strongly advised on transferring the stronger embryo- from my experience.


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi,

I'm sorry your having to deal with this question in your mind. In IVF everything becomes such a heavy decision.

I guess I would just add that we have done many cycles with own eggs before moving to donor eggs. Since then we've done 2 donor egg cycles both times we transferred 2 blastocyst high grade embies. On the first we got pregnant which ended in early miscarriage. The second was just a BFN. It can sometimes be a really long and difficult journey even with donor eggs.

Personally I guess if it were me I would do absolutely everything I could to ensure the best possible outcome and avoid heartache. 

Also in terms of age their are many many women much older than you having success and live births with donor eggs so try exclude that from your decision making process. At the end of the day it's a personal choice and whatever you do decide my advise would be to try put it out of your head after that and move forward. Best of luck xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I fully agree with Anenome, trust your doc and follow their recomendations as they deal with lots of patients daily, and this helps them to look at the situations from all angles.


----------

